# dead leaf mantids biting off their antennae



## Joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey,

When i decide to put my desiccata in a large cage, i put a buch of stick in their cage and sprayed then then had the heat lamp on. After an hour, i saw ALOT of their antenna missing and they keep cleaning their legs non-stop. What would cause this??!! they've never done this before! I'm really upset and really need help.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 1, 2005)

What has happened over hte last month to them? Did they die, or did a few survive?

I have heard insects bite each others antena of as of killing the other, but did they bite there own off?


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2005)

Not too familiar with that species but do they need a heat lamp?


----------



## Joe (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey,

Yes they sorta do need a heat lamp but can survive in room temp. They didn't die but lived on to adults now. and they should mate anyday.

Joe


----------

